# A6 C5 Boost Gauge Solutions



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am looking to install an electric boost gauge in my C5 2.7T. Could you guys post some pics of what type of gauge solutions you have? Thanks folks...:thumbup:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

How about a gauge pod. Is there any out there are direct fit or is it nessacary to modify one for a B5 or B6 A4???????


----------



## dubalik (Sep 5, 2008)

you'll have better luck on audizine.com

but this is what my brother did


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Is that custom made? Nice!!!!


----------



## Sho968 (Feb 27, 2011)

*C5 allroad vent pod solution*

I've been long looking for a solution for my C5 also.
Here's what I ended up implementing:


http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...unted-boost-gauge&catid=64:interior&Itemid=71


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is what I wound up doing...


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)




----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Too bad the EFU site from Germany looks to be down, they make a box that adds more gauges as a CAN message to your LCD display. 

http://www.cxi-europe.com/

Talk about a cool way to add more gauges without cluttering up the car.


----------



## pwndbygti (Jul 27, 2008)

*My quick boost gauge*

I made this guy with a 2" pvc pipe black headliner material i had laying around and some fiberglass  
took me about 2 days playing with with a dremal and sanding but i like it, and its not on a crazy angle upwards which i like.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

I like the idea of adding it to the LCD display. Here's what the website says...so it may be worthwhile checking back in a while.

"Because of rearrangement work this side is not accessible nowadays. We work with high pressure on it and ask all visitors still short time for patience. Many thanks."


----------



## Sho968 (Feb 27, 2011)

*C5A6 Vent Pod*

http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...unted-boost-gauge&catid=64:interior&Itemid=71


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Left center dash gauge: I have only 2 center vents (unlike A4 with 3 for example) on my 2002 Alloread.

Installing the gauge in one of them: how much functionality of the vent is gone?
- blocked entirely?
- no up down/left right directional control and somewhat limited flow
- no or barely noticeable reduction in functionality

Has anybody thought about using the battery voltage gauge for boost?

Has anybody found clean looking solution for boost and air ratio?



Sho968 said:


> I've been long looking for a solution for my C5 also.
> Here's what I ended up implementing:
> 
> 
> http://allroadfaq.com/main/index.ph...unted-boost-gauge&catid=64:interior&Itemid=71


----------

